# Different Perspective Onn Faded Gelcoat Restoration



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am the owner of a clearcoatings company, so bias is upfront and disclosed. 

IMHO, there is no logical reason to compound and wax any faded fiberglass gelcoat surface, IF you want long term (years not months) restoration, maintenance and protection of your boat's color and shine. If you're just in love with the idea of being a wax on-wax off guy (or girl), have at it every 3-5 months. But, at least know that there is a better way to keep your boat looking great.

I am speaking of a spray applied clearcoat that has the ability to restore and rejuvenate the oxidized, dull, discolored gelcoat to like new color and shine. It isn't a mystery how it does this, just simple chemistry. ANYTHING that has pigmentation can be restored by something as common as mazola corn oil. Don't believe me? Then, take a scrap piece of anything faded and drizzle a tablespoon of mazola on it. Where the oil goes, the color returns. It won't last long but it proves the point. Anything that brings moisture back to the pigments and even partially restores their spericality, will restore color.

That is how a clearcoat works. Personal preference may lead you to one brand or another of quality acrylic or polyester urethane from DuPont, PPG, BASF, Sherwin Williams, etc. They all work well. They all will restore faded gelcoat to like new color and shine immediately upon application. They all will last 2-4 years of excellent protection. 

EDIT BY CD.

There is some potential good information there, but I cannot allow you to openly advertise your product. As such, I have removed your website. I suggest taking out an ad to promote it, but if you want to truly discuss the merits of oxidation WITH NO SELF PROMOTION, that is fine.

I suggest both. It is obvious you quickly get a lot of visible traffic here.

- CD


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Hey Spamer..*

SPAAAAMMMMMM !!!! Alert !!!!

P.S. Read the rules of the site! If you want to advertise BUY AN AD!!


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.intriguing.com/mp/_sounds/hg/sadtimes.wav


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IT would help if Vivilon would read the thread on full disclosure. I'm sure CD will point it out to him.


----------

